# babies born dead



## kumas0115 (May 1, 2011)

hi, i have had a tank for about 5 months now, for the first 3 months i was having loads off babies and they was all fine but these last 2 months today was my 9th fish in that 2 months that have had babies but they all came out dead, its doing my head in as i love the babies but they all seem to be coming out with like lil tumers and i dont no what i can do but non are coming out alive no more please help


----------



## Skorpy (May 1, 2011)

kumas0115 said:


> hi, i have had a tank for about 5 months now, for the first 3 months i was having loads off babies and they was all fine but these last 2 months today was my 9th fish in that 2 months that have had babies but they all came out dead, its doing my head in as i love the babies but they all seem to be coming out with like lil tumers and i dont no what i can do but non are coming out alive no more please help


Awww. 

The things that is possibly causing it, is either poor water quality, what you're feeding the mum, or she was stressed, which caused the stillborn babies.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Could also be disease or poor nutrition (in the mom) or even a toxin. Start with water quality, since its the easiest to fix.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

If she was in a breeder box, I would guess stess.


----------

